# Generador de diente de sierra a partir de una onda cuadrada



## robbanana (Ene 9, 2013)

Q*ue* tal amigos, quisiera saber como generar una onda diente de sierra a partir de una onda cuadrada usando opamp, la onda cuadrada ya esta dada por un generador de funciones, solo habria q*ue* hacer la parte de diente de sierra he estado simulando ingresando la señal cuadrada a un circuito integrador (opamp) pero no me arroja en la salida la señal? como deberia hacer el circuito? no se que estoy haciendo mal, aqui les dejo una imagen, gracias de antemano


----------



## ESKALENO (Ene 10, 2013)

Me suena que era algo así, con un condensador en lazo de realimentación en circuito integrador:



Puesto que cada cierto tiempo se produce la descarga del condensador, se anula la tensión de salida y se origina una onda en diente de sierra.


----------



## robbanana (Ene 10, 2013)

ESKALENO dijo:


> Me suena que era algo así, con un condensador en lazo de realimentación en circuito integrador:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 86399
> 
> Puesto que cada cierto tiempo se produce la descarga del condensador, se anula la tensión de salida y se origina una onda en diente de sierra.


 
eso mismo tengo! pero no me genera el diente de sierra!... q*ue* estare haciendo mal!???


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 13, 2013)

Cuando haces el integrador, tenés que asegurarte que sea para la frecuencia adecuada, es decir que el polo este correctamente ubicado.

En el circuito que publicó ESKALENO (el cual es correcto que tenga esa resistencia en la realimentación en paralelo con el capacitor, de lo contrario sería inestable el circuito), la transferencia de tensión será la de un inversor:

[LATEX]H=\frac{V_{out}}{V_{in}}=-\frac{Z_{2}}{Z_{1}}[/LATEX]

Siendo:

[LATEX]Z_{1}=R_{2}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]Z_{2}=\frac{R_{1}.\frac{1}{s.C1}}{R_{1}+\frac{1}{s.C1}}=\frac{R_{1}}{R_{1}.s.C1+1}[/LATEX]

Quedando la transferencia:

[LATEX]H_{s}=-\frac{\frac{R_{1}}{R_{2}}}{R_{1}.s.C1+1}[/LATEX]

Operando sobre el denominador:

[LATEX]H_{s}=-\frac{\frac{1}{R_{2}.C1}}{s+\frac{1}{R_{1}.C1}}[/LATEX]

De ahí sabes que tu polo dependerá de C1 y R1, por lo tanto a la hora de fijar su frecuencia deberías hacer esto:

[LATEX]w_{polo}=2.\pi.f_{polo}=\frac{1}{R_{1}.C1} \Rightarrow f_{polo}=\frac{1}{2.\pi.R_{1}.C1}[/LATEX]

Toda frecuencia arriba de fpolo será integrada y amplificada dependiendo de la ganancia, en cambio toda frecuencia debajo de fpolo solo será amplificada dependiendo de la ganancia.

La ganancia será cuando S->0:

[LATEX]H_{0}=-\frac{\frac{1}{R_{2}.C1}}{0+\frac{1}{R_{1}.C1}}=-\frac{R_{1}}{R_{2}}[/LATEX]

Y obviamente, da lo mismo que la ganancia de un simple amplificador inversor.

A tener en cuenta, si frecuencia a integrar está muy por arriba de fpolo, vas a notar una gran atenuación, por lo tanto es aconsejable saber exactamente el ancho de banda de la señal que necesitas integrar.


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 13, 2013)

- Integrando una onda cuadrada sacás una onda triangular, jamás una diente de sierra.

- Para sacar una diente de sierra tenés que integrar una onda rectangular con ciclo de trabajo mínimo (o máximo)

- Preferiblemente, el valor medio de la señal de entrada debe ser 0.  En esos circuitos están usando una onda cuadrada unipolar de 5V --> valor medio = 2.5V.  En consecuencia, salvo para ganancias CC bajas, termina saturando.


----------



## robbanana (Ene 13, 2013)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Cuando haces el integrador, tenés que asegurarte que sea para la frecuencia adecuada, es decir que el polo este correctamente ubicado.
> 
> En el circuito que publicó ESKALENO (el cual es correcto que tenga esa resistencia en la realimentación en paralelo con el capacitor, de lo contrario sería inestable el circuito), la transferencia de tensión será la de un inversor:
> 
> ...



aaaaaa ya veo amigo! gracias por tu respuesta lo tendre en cuenta... ya coloque la resistencia en paralelo al capacitor.... otra pregunta mas, si no es mucha molestia me podrias decir como deberia hacer con el mismo integrador si la frecuencia primero es por ejemplo 1kHz y luego la cambio a 10 Khz , es decir como haria si la frecuencia es variable?



Eduardo dijo:


> - Integrando una onda cuadrada sacás una onda triangular, jamás una diente de sierra.
> 
> - Para sacar una diente de sierra tenés que integrar una onda rectangular con ciclo de trabajo mínimo (o máximo)
> 
> - Preferiblemente, el valor medio de la señal de entrada debe ser 0.  En esos circuitos están usando una onda cuadrada unipolar de 5V --> valor medio = 2.5V.  En consecuencia, salvo para ganancias CC bajas, termina saturando.


 Es verdad amigo tienes toda la razon es una triangular


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 14, 2013)

robbanana dijo:


> aaaaaa ya veo amigo! gracias por tu respuesta lo tendre en cuenta... ya coloque la resistencia en paralelo al capacitor.... otra pregunta mas, si no es mucha molestia me podrias decir como deberia hacer con el mismo integrador si la frecuencia primero es por ejemplo 1kHz y luego la cambio a 10 Khz , es decir como haria si la frecuencia es variable?



A ver, después de todo ese desarrollo, ¿de que componentes depende la frecuencia del polo?

Hace una cosa, probá dejando el polo por debajo de 1kHz y de a poco andá subiendolo para ver que pasa, ahí te vas a dar cuenta, que frecuencias son integradas y cuales no.

Por otro lado, prestale mucha antención al ancho de banda base que tiene tu señal, tal como dijo *Eduardo* antes, si tenés componentes en continua podés llegar a saturar el amplificador (acordate que la ganancia en continua es -R1/R2, con los valores de *ESKALENO* sería -10 veces).

Mirá, acá te dejo como sería el diagrama de Bode del circuito de *ESKALENO*:



Datos interesantes de ese diagrama:

- La wc=5 r/s debido a que caen -3dB de la ganancia en continua (20dB-3dB=17dB)
- En w=50 r/s aproximadamente, tenés una atenuación de -20dB (20dB-20dB=0dB)
- Se podría decir que a partir de wc en adelante el amplificador empieza a integrar, toda frecuencia que se encuentre en esa pendiente de -20dB, será integrada.
- Todo lo que esté debajo de wc, solo será amplificado, es decir la parte "plana" de la respuesta en frecuencia.


----------



## robbanana (Ene 14, 2013)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> A ver, después de todo ese desarrollo, ¿de que componentes depende la frecuencia del polo?
> 
> Hace una cosa, probá dejando el polo por debajo de 1kHz y de a poco andá subiendolo para ver que pasa, ahí te vas a dar cuenta, que frecuencias son integradas y cuales no.
> 
> ...



Es verdad, eso me estaba dando cuenta hoy, gracias amigo por tu respuesta me sirvió de mucho


----------



## CarlGauss (Ene 14, 2013)

Yo logre hacer una vez un generador de onda _triangular_ a partir de una onda cuadrada(Para ser sinceros eran trapecios, no eran cuadrados perfecto hno salida de un Astable 555 -.

E incluso anduve toqueteando y logre una onda de _diente de sierra_ bastante buena


----------

